# Amplificador Pioneer SA-700



## rot865 (Jul 6, 2011)

Buenos dias Amigos del foro tengo problemas con mi amplificador de audio es una version vieja de pioneer pero de buena calidad de sonido se dañaron las etapas de salida y unos componentes se carbonisaron y no se que valores tienen sera que alguien tiene ese manual de servicio y me lo puede facilitar deseo recupear mi amplificador Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2011)

si no has conseguido el esquema dime ya que puedo obtenerlo


----------



## rot865 (Ago 2, 2011)

Si me puedes ayudar te lo agradeceria aun no lo consigo Gracias


----------



## piratex45 (Ago 3, 2011)

rot865 dijo:


> Buenos dias Amigos del foro tengo problemas con mi amplificador de audio es una version vieja de pioneer pero de buena calidad de sonido se dañaron las etapas de salida y unos componentes se carbonisaron y no se que valores tienen sera que alguien tiene ese manual de servicio y me lo puede facilitar deseo recupear mi amplificador Gracias



Hola rot865, te adjunto los esquemas del SA700. Si te suscribes al sitio de donde lo bajé (es gratis)podras descargar el manual de Service que como tiene unos 13 Mb no te lo puedo anexar.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

Error piratex, si, lo podes anexar con un poquito de voluntad, con el winrar lo comprimis en bloques de 2Mb y listo como hace todo el mundo para subir, archivos de más de 2Mb


----------



## piratex45 (Ago 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Error piratex si lo podes anexar con un poquito de voluntad, con el winrar lo comprimis en bloques de 2Mb y listo como hace todo el mundo para subir, archivos de más de 2Mb


Hola Pandacba, el amigo rot865 pedía el esquema y eso es lo que subí. El sitio HiFi Engine (donde está el manual de Service) es muy bueno y me pareció interesante que él y todos los que vieran este post lo conozcan, se registren y lo usen. Quizás no debí decir que no puedo subirlo.
Sé como subir archivos grandes y lo voy a hacer en este post. No fue mala voluntad.
Saludos a todos. Piratex.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

Entendido y gracias por la muestra de buena voluntad, también por el dato
Un cordial saludo


----------



## rot865 (Ago 10, 2011)

gracias muchachos una gra ayuda la que me dieron muy agradecido pronto les comento como me fue en la reparacion gracias


----------



## Polibio (Dic 26, 2011)

Buenos dias Amigos del foro tengo un equipo Pioneer sa 700 y agradezco alguna referencia para conseguir el manual de servicio, ya que no he podido bajar los qe se indican. 
Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 26, 2011)

Polibio dijo:


> Buenos dias Amigos del foro tengo un equipo Pioneer sa 700 y agradezco alguna referencia para conseguir el manual de servicio, ya que no he podido bajar los qe se indican.
> Gracias



Hay una regla del foro que dice;


			
				Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version) dijo:
			
		

> *16) *Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *¡Lee todo el contenido!.*


Lo decía *ACÁ*


Aquí el amigo @piratex45 subió el manual de servicio.

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 26, 2011)

piratex45 dijo:


> Hola Pandacba, el amigo rot865 pedía el esquema y eso es lo que subí. El sitio HiFi Engine (donde está el manual de Service) es muy bueno y me pareció interesante que él y todos los que vieran este post lo conozcan, se registren y lo usen. Quizás no debí decir que no puedo subirlo.
> Sé como subir archivos grandes y lo voy a hacer en este post. No fue mala voluntad.
> Saludos a todos. Piratex.



Podrias decirnos en que pagina web te suscribiste para bajar tan buena informacion porfavor sube el enlace


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 26, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Podrias decirnos en que pagina web te suscribiste para bajar tan buena informacion porfavor sube el enlace



Según de lo que dijo


piratex45 dijo:


> ...
> El sitio *HiFi Engine* (donde está el manual de Service) es muy...


, presumo que es ésta página.

Saludos.


----------



## piratex45 (Dic 26, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Podrias decirnos en que pagina web te suscribiste para bajar tan buena informacion porfavor sube el enlace


Hola SERGIOD tal como dijo DJ T3 la página es http://www.hifiengine.com/
Te tienes que registrar pero no te vuelven loco con avisos y mails como en otros sitios.
Hay mucha informacion que no la encuentras en otro lado, vale la pena recomendarlo.
Saludos. Piratex45.


----------

